# CalMAN Standard Software



## Dalman (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with this software?

It sounds like a good software for beginner to novice. It sells for the price of a professional Calibration from BestBuy.

But, I can also calibrate my PCs and laptops.

I am planning on purchasing the Samsung 67" LED DLP RPTV and wnat to use this to Calibrate.

I have read about the THX DVDs, and would like to know

How much better calibration is this CalMan than the THX dvds?


Thank you


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

CalMAN is some of the best software out there. It is designed to use with a spectrophotometer or colorimeter to take measurements so you have to have an appropriate meter. The discs are just test sources while CalMAN gives you the tools to make the measurements and automate the readings and data processing. You should sign up for the forum at the SpectraCal web site and you will find lots of help there. You can also download the software to try it.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't have any experience with this software (but Icaillo is the expert on this) and if he mentioned that you need extra equipment to take advantage of the program, you do.

Even with AVIA and DVE, there's some adjustments that needs to be done that require to open the TV or use the service menu (not the basic color, brightness, contrast, etc.) ...in my case, I just used the basic adjustments :yes:.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

CalMAN is great for someone who wants to learn a lot about calibration, as it has the most extensive documentation and help available. It can be useful by anyone from hobbyist to advanced pros. I would suggest a true beginner invest in Avia, DVE, and/or the ISF/Monster discs before looking at something like CalMAN. There are also links in the calibration sticky for software, dics, and meters, as well as links to good info on the matter:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...7-video-calibration-resources.html#post132168


----------



## Dalman (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information.

The Calman software I found came with a EyeOne Display 2 for $279.00.
The EyeOne Display 2 / CalMAN kit contains:

The EyeOne Display 2 Colorimeter (retail box) 
A counterweight 
An ambient diffuser 
A Quick-Start Guide 
Our CalMAN video calibration software on CD 

It's not the pro version, but, theres not much I need in the pro version that they pulled out.

The CalMAN Standard License gives you access to all features except those that a Professional Calibrator would require such as:

Support for 31+ meters instead of one meter or one class of meters 
Support for every pattern generator in existence 
Maintain customer contact information in customer database 
Custom report design with custom company logos, customer information, etc. 
Customer fields in layouts and reports 
Display fields in layouts and reports 
Setup fields in layouts and reports 
RGB gating or channel control option for pattern generators 
Extended meter support 
High end test pattern generator support 



I asked a few co-workers that own DLP sets if they calibrated, and they used the DVE, but, said it was not very user friendly.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Dalman said:


> I asked a few co-workers that own DLP sets if they calibrated, and they used the DVE, but, said it was not very user friendly.


Not at all ...it is very user friendly, the problem (if we can call it like that) is that the menu is hard to work (not like most DVD's) ...you need to start from the beginning sometimes, what I always do is use the next chapter or fast forward buttom and it work fine ...


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

I Use the CalMan/ i1pro spectro combo for display calabration with A stand alone pattern Generator and it is A excellent product for the price you cant get better....

Cheers....


----------

